# pfsense not recognizing my 802.11n wireless card [pfsense]



## belikeyeshua (Dec 9, 2009)

I've decided to go with pfsense instead of just plain freeBSD for my squid proxy server. I have to say, I was very impressed with pfsense! And the squid installation was very easy.

However, I just got my wireless card in the mail yesterday, only to realize that they say 802.11n cards are "not yet supported in freeBSD." And that therefore, they are not supported in pfsense 1.2.3-RC3 (which is running freeBSD 7.1, I think). 

I've read through pfsense links... with no help at all. I've read though some freeBSD links (from this forum) and some people have been able to recompile their freeBSD kernel to support the card that they are using. So, in theory, I would think that I could do the same thing on pfsense(?). However, I have no idea how. Right now my system is not even recognizing my card. I've read a lot about it... but I need to read some more.

I have a TP-Link WM-851 802.11n wireless card. If anyone here can help, I would really appreciate it. I've tried to get some help on the pfsense forum, but one guy said that wireless n cards are not yet supported and that I'll have to settle for another OS.

If there is no way possible that I can get this card up and running with freeBSD/pfsense, does anyone know of a good linux OS that will work with this card? I've searched and not yet found one as good as pfsense.

Thanks a lot!
~Shawn


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm sure you're already aware of this, but I will still point you to it:
Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense


----------



## belikeyeshua (Dec 9, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I'm sure you're already aware of this, but I will still point you to it:
> Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense



No, I'm sorry... I was not aware of that.  Now what? Can this thread be moved or should I just post it in the right section?


----------



## belikeyeshua (Dec 9, 2009)

OK.... I'm sorry again .

I thought that you gave me a link to a section, I guess it was a link to a forum thread. I will read it...


----------



## aragon (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, this is an easy one I'd say.  pfSense is still based on FreeBSD 7 and that version of FreeBSD has pretty much non-existent support for 802.11n cards.  You need to get a b/g card that is supported.


----------

